# Funny Movie clips



## staythecourse (Jun 28, 2008)

Keep 'em clean. I'm warning myself first. But.....My sense of humor is dry, for American standards. Chaplin, Keaton, Laurel and Hardy, Marx brothers... Give me a straight face and a funny joke and if I laugh before you, you win.

So, before I take over the ELO thread (hey Andrew) here's some funny clips in my opinion.

This is Spinal Tap

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d54UU-fPIsY&amp;feature=related]YouTube - These Go To Eleven[/ame]


----------



## staythecourse (Jun 28, 2008)

I realized Christopher Guest was in Princess Bride after I picked this clip.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zYBdHz9iiow&amp;feature=related]YouTube - Westly vs. Inigo (The Princess Bride, 1987)[/ame]


----------



## Galatians220 (Jun 28, 2008)

One of the all-time funny movie scenes, in my opinion:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Re98R53UNwU]YouTube - The Blues Brothers - Scene 3[/ame].

Margaret


----------



## staythecourse (Jun 28, 2008)

I lapsed into the argument clinic.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=teMlv3ripSM"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=teMlv3ripSM[/ame]


----------



## staythecourse (Jun 28, 2008)

We thought you was a TOAD!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NPjhEsZr8Nw&amp;feature=related]YouTube - DO NOT seek the treasure![/ame]


----------



## Reformingstudent (Jun 29, 2008)

*From Elf*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XYIOh46Nls8]YouTube - fruit spray[/ame]


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=02572EyOIzQ"]YouTube - The Angry Elf extended edtition[/ame]


----------



## Richard King (Jun 29, 2008)

I never tire of this cup handling...

[ame=http://youtube.com/watch?v=CwEIkXMfL1E&feature=related]YouTube - Latin dialogue from Tombstone[/ame]


----------



## Galatians220 (Jun 30, 2008)

This is a little off-topic, but it's still one of the funniest things I've ever seen on YouTube. And that's "going some..." It's a Japanese version of "Fiddler on the Roof." (My apologies to those who've already seen it and are very familiar with it. It makes me every time I watch it.)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eGoRo-nPLOM]YouTube - Japanese Fiddler on the Roof[/ame]

Margaret


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Jun 30, 2008)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=15XlSbGzGTk]YouTube - Airplane -Roger-Victor-Over[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2r12kp3g9Hs]YouTube - bribe[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hTF7ABnxX-g]YouTube - The Naked Gun: Nordberg clips[/ame]


----------



## jaybird0827 (Jun 30, 2008)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SXn2QVipK2o"]Does your dog bite?[/ame]


----------



## Galatians220 (Jun 30, 2008)

More Inspector Clouseau:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PXZGQqzkOTw]YouTube - The Pink Panther Strikes Again[/ame]

Margaret


----------



## staythecourse (Jun 30, 2008)

Dr. Strangelove

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hWP_rEWG2xk&amp;feature=related]YouTube - Dr. Strangelove - President & Russian President[/ame]


----------



## a mere housewife (Jun 30, 2008)

Here is one of my favorite courtroom scenes.

[ame=http://youtube.com/watch?v=0o2V3Uj3xjA]YouTube - Ernest goes to Jail[/ame]

another is the Three Stooges 'Disorder in the Court' (It's a tarantula!) but I don't know if that qualifies as it's a short.


----------

